# Assassins Creed 3 15 € Preorder Rabatt aus CBS



## lolxd999 (12. November 2012)

*Assassins Creed 3 15 € Preorder Rabatt aus CBS*

Hallo , hab mir aufgrund der Vollversion die aktuelle CBS gekauft. Da war auch en Preorder Bonus für die PC Version von AC 3 dabei.
Da ich an dem Titel aber kein Interesse habe, biete ich den Code (der noch bis 31.12 gültig ist) an.

Der erste der fragt , kriegt ne PM.

Achso ,wohl nicht ganz unwichtig  , der Preis der CBS Version (55) reduziert sich mit dem Code um 15 €.


----------



## firewalker2k (12. November 2012)

Was meinst du mit "CBS-Version"? Ist da irgendwas anders als bei den anderen "normalen" Versionen?   Bei welchem Anbieter gibts die denn dann?

EDIT: Ok, das Spiel wird bei McGame angeboten, leider nur als Download-Version.. Daher für mich uninteressant.

Trotzdem finde ich es sehr nett von dir, den Code hier anzubieten


----------



## Paperboy (14. November 2012)

Darf ich mich der Geschenk-Aktion anschließen? Arbeite in einem Zeitschriftenladen. Wir bestellen immer so viele CBS, dass regelmäßig 20-30 davon liegen bleiben und zurückgeschickt werden. Ob dann noch die Gutscheine draufkleben oder nicht juckt die nicht. Wer also noch Bedarf hat, kurze PN an mich


----------



## Keksautomat (16. November 2012)

Ist AC3 ein Steamworks Spiel? Ich hätte es nämlich ganz gerne auf Steam - wie alle anderen AC Spiele auch.


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. November 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Ist AC3 ein Steamworks Spiel? Ich hätte es nämlich ganz gerne auf Steam - wie alle anderen AC Spiele auch.


Ne das läuft glaube über diesen Ubisoft eigenen Dienst.


----------

